# Forum Jiblet



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

So what do you guys think of the forum jiblet? It looks like a descent board to me for atleast rails but how do you think it will fair with jumps and other terrain?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Its called the Jiblet for a reason. It may fair well in the park but thats about it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i thought it was called that coz it looks like a chicken neck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Your not serious are you? If you take this board outside of the park it will ride like a wet noodle.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^kinda like the Rome artifact. damn that plank sucks


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^kinda like the Rome artifact. damn that plank sucks


Err. The Artifact is great for what it´s made for - jibbing. If you can´t jib, that´s your problem.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have no desire to jib; so i couldn't care less

i did however, ask for recommendations for a board that was good on schmeggy / crusty / icy snow, fit for pressing and buttering about the place.

whilst the artifact might be good for such things, i had hoped that advice coming from places like this would have produced something more, than a board that folds like a damn piece of 2 ply toilet paper!

_if i trust advice from online forums - that's my problem_, would have been a better dismissive.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

northern.no said:


> Err. The Artifact is great for what it´s made for - jibbing. If you can´t jib, that´s your problem.


I like the cut of your jib. Tailslide 270 out. Looks even better on a skateboard.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i have no desire to jib; so i couldn't care less
> 
> i did however, ask for recommendations for a board that was good on schmeggy / crusty / icy snow, fit for pressing and buttering about the place.
> 
> ...


When did you ask for that advice? Not in this thread.

To the OP, go get yourself an Agent or a Capita Outdoor/Indoor. 
Fits your bill pretty good!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i have no desire to jib; so i couldn't care less
> 
> i did however, ask for recommendations for a board that was good on schmeggy / crusty / icy snow, fit for pressing and buttering about the place.
> 
> ...


Thats you as a rider not the board. That board handles everything you wanted as long as you maintain an edge.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i beg to differ; that board fails to handle anything other than the hardest pack; it ain't the rider that causes the flex to dampen forward momentum as soon as soft sno is encountered

and no, the advice for that plank was derived from the olden days of sb.com

jibbers are just wannabe skate boarders without wheels:cheeky4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again you as a rider. I've seen that board drop 20 foot rock drops all last season and hit all terrain. A person can ride any board in any conditions on any terrain.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

All boards can handle any terrain the rider throws at it...it's just a matter of how the rider interprets the feel of it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i understand what you are saying, but i think you are exaggerating your point. my original observation was that my board failed to perform to expectation. 

is this the board's fault? not necessarily. it was designed with a specific role in mind and so has a definite bias. consequently, your arguement that *anyone *can ride *anything *on *any *terrain is true, but only to a limited extent.

the range and diversity of boards, lengths, profiles, styles, and integral features illustrates the truism that some boards are *better than others *at certain things. such qualitative distinctions ensure that *some *boards can be ridden on *some *terrains by all riders, to a greater or lesser extent.

does that mean that the Rome board sucks in soft stuff, well of course it does, when it is evaluated in the context of boards made for the soft stuff, or by a rider who expected something different.

you seem to have intepreted opinion as fact. but it is fun to see people leaping to the defence of a *brand*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

So really, the big question is, what the hell did you expect from the Artifact outside the park?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

northern.no said:


> So really, the big question is, what the hell did you expect from the Artifact outside the park?


i expected more than i actually realised.
you seem to be assuming that i in some way MUST justify my opinion to you?
i don't and so that is that. 

however, i am grateful for your efforts towards conflict.... and so feel free to find a topic of greater longevity. but if i have misinterpretted this situation and you genuinely desire to know the reason for my disappointment, then look back in this thread to find why my expectations were let down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Hehehe. I actually did want to know why you expected more of the Artifact than what you got out of it, there was nothing more to it than that. But now, I read back and saw you actually wanted some performance/ridability(???? spelling - is that an actual word?), and that´s perfectly fine. I just thought it unfair to expect more of it than Rome claims on their site. 

So I hope we´re cool on this; never intended to start the bashing. And you´re probably right on this: It´s easy to start defending a certain board just because it is of a certain brand, and this certain brand happened to be Rome. If the stick was shite for jibbing, though, I´d stear clear from defending it, regardless if it was a Rome or a Capita.. 

The Forum Jiblet.. Hmmm. Do not know a flying apeturd about it, so you can all regard all my writings in this thread off-topic so far.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Once again the stupid asshole wanker from Euro land can't admit he's wrong. Its you as a rider its also your failure to do any research on the product itself. If you actually researched more than just asking for a board you might have found some options. Once again you as a rider and you as a consumer.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Once again the stupid asshole wanker from Euro land can't admit he's wrong.


OH DEAR! now that ain't very nice is it? you got some kinda issue you need to resolve with all this flameage you impotent little twanger? what is there to admit to exactly? this is the second thread in which you have called me a _'stupid asshole'_. you wanna step outside and get feisty?

i don't have to admit to being wrong in a *personal opinion*; but you might want to reconsider your current mental, before you show yerself up for being a little cretin, just coz you have a different opinion. do what *northern *did, re-read this thread and see how wrong you are.



> Its you as a rider its also your failure to do any research on the product itself. If you actually researched more than just asking for a board you might have found some options. Once again you as a rider and you as a consumer.


i did do research. *nice way to assume much but know little*. not only did i research, but i also gained opinion from fellow consumers, and experts in the field. point is, it remained inadequate; a point i have already _'admitted to'_. 

so kindly pull yer head in and learn to read you ignoramus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

So is this Fourm Jiblet a good bored out of the park? or does it have abilities to be good outta the park?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Once again you as a rider. I've seen that board drop 20 foot rock drops all last season and hit all terrain. A person can ride any board in any conditions on any terrain.


im gunna have to agree with BA, the artifact is a hell of a board..


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

perhaps it was bad in 2007, the date of this thread


----------

